# Changes to Tags



## Null (Jun 21, 2017)

Our tagging system was useless so I've deleted all of them. Sorry.

I'm tempted to make the system include lolcow aliases and categorization too narrow to be thread titles.

I.E. For the Virgo Rogue thread, I've added Marissa Elienne as a tag to both. "Schizophrenic", "Homeless", "Jewish", etc are all things that would be candidates for tags.

"Pedophile" for people like Nick Bate would be an option as well, though with that specific tag I'm reluctant to include it because 1) I don't think anyone would ever want to find threads on just pedophiles, and 2) gaze ye not into the abyss and become like Sammy by calling everyone you don't like or who you think is icky a pedohpile.

Discuss.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 21, 2017)

I thought that was how the tags already worked, just that people constantly put funny quips in them as well, making it very bloated. What was the problem?


----------



## RI 360 (Jun 21, 2017)

the tags were mostly easter eggs of laughs. RIP 1-800-DOAFLIP.


----------



## patchwork (Jun 21, 2017)

now i can't shitpost in the tags? i hate this hell site

Having the broader (and real) categories is better for searching, having tags so I can read about cows I'd actually hold an interest in would be great. Pedo tag could be useful but I'd honestly only use it to avoid those threads because reading about pedos getting away with their shit makes me livid.


----------



## Null (Jun 21, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> I thought that was how the tags already worked, just that people constantly put funny quips in them as well, making it very bloated. What was the problem?


No, actually, tags are supposed to group content together similarly to thread prefixes but in a many-to-many way. Thread prefixes are one-to-many. One prefix has many threads, and each thread has at most one prefix. A tag is something more broad. A tag may have many threads, but each thread may have many tags.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jun 21, 2017)

I found em funny but never used them to find other cows.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jun 21, 2017)

die null die


----------



## Hui (Jun 21, 2017)

Just delete _everything _Null. I understand.


----------



## crunchysalty (Jun 21, 2017)

Is Null getting any bett.....
Fuck it.


----------



## RI 360 (Jun 21, 2017)

let's infight over this.


----------



## Hen in a tie (Jun 21, 2017)

Delete yourself Null.
I agree there's really no point for tags but I do see them as fun.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Jun 21, 2017)

I liked the tags as they were, board culture blah blah blah


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 21, 2017)

never looked at any tags to find a cow. As long as we can still be the first google result for all of the threads here we don't need tags.


----------



## RI 360 (Jun 21, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> I liked the tags as they were, board culture blah blah blah


#rightsideofhistory


----------



## multiverse (Jun 21, 2017)

no, ur useless


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jun 21, 2017)

If tags were still here, this'd be a #DieNull. Not the same


----------



## Ruin (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll miss shitposting tags. "pretentious cunt without a cunt" on the Jake Alley thread always made me laugh.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm Autistic and I don't like change


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jun 21, 2017)

That's a shame, I really enjoyed the tags from a forum in-joke perspective. They weren't useful but they were often pretty funny and I never felt like they detracted from the forum experience in any way.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jun 21, 2017)

I honestly didn't even know those had a purpose and forgot they existed half the time.


----------



## Zarkov (Jun 21, 2017)

I didn't even notice we had tags until today.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm really gonna miss the #dienull


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm a little bummed over all the funny tags I made being gone, but if it helps the tags to function like actual tags, as a way to link similar content, then that's cool.  Given the community culture, though, I don't see the tags remaining shit-post free if they're open to all, still.  Maybe only the OP author and mods should be able to edit the tags on threads.


----------



## Fox (Jun 21, 2017)

Never used 'em, so I don't really care. But I can see how tags related to their crimes would be useful.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jun 21, 2017)

The fuck? They were supposed to be 'useful?'

This is a gag, right?


----------



## Lurker (Jun 21, 2017)

but die katsu was my favorite tag.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 21, 2017)

Maybe Ive used them legitmately once or twice. But honestly people just used them as a sort of mini comment section.


----------



## Guy Smiley (Jun 21, 2017)

I always laughed at the "what are you doing in my swamp" tag on the Greta thread and the "autism thunderdome" tag on the CWC What if thread. (Autism Thunderdome is a perfect description of that thread.)

I agree with deleting them, since they're useless, but I did always like those tags.

Edit: Wait, they're still there. I'm confused. What, exactly, are we talking about?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 21, 2017)

#livenull


----------



## smallmilk (Jun 21, 2017)

"Go to pages 312 and 317" on slatons thread is one of my faves

It was always fun to read them tho


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 21, 2017)

I always chuckle at the "fine art" and "Twitter Analysis" Tags in the Dobson thread.
Never used the tags, but feel they should be more than just quips and in-jokes. Then again, as of now, tags seem to contain certain infos and the rest is filled up with people making jokes, so it's not like they are entirely useless, they are just bloated with funny, yet useless tags.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 21, 2017)

REEEEEEEEEEEE... nah jk I don't give a shit.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jun 21, 2017)

You're useless, delete yourself.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 21, 2017)

Null said:


> Our tagging system was useless so I've deleted all of them. Sorry.


it's okay


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 21, 2017)

But tags made me feel like a jr. Mod.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 21, 2017)

Tags are for fags.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 21, 2017)

Guy Smiley said:


> I always laughed at the "what are you doing in my swamp" tag on the Greta thread and the "autism thunderdome" tag on the CWC What if thread. (Autism Thunderdome is a perfect description of that thread.)
> 
> I agree with deleting them, since they're useless, but I did always like those tags.
> 
> Edit: Wait, they're still there. I'm confused. What, exactly, are we talking about?


My guess is that new threads made from this point won't be able to make their own tags anymore,  but older threads will keep their quirky tags because deleting them all might be a hassle (?)


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jun 21, 2017)

null hates fun


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jun 21, 2017)

Is this the new "'Nice Meme' sound?"


----------



## CatParty (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 21, 2017)

Darwin Watterson said:


> Is this the new "'Nice Meme' sound?"



Nice Tag!


----------



## Robotron (Jun 21, 2017)

I feel like I have a slight curse of only finding out about this shit right when it's gone.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jun 21, 2017)

I wasn't about to tag threads anyway so it dont bother me.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jun 21, 2017)

I almost never even noticed them.


----------



## Transvaalan (Jun 21, 2017)

Was it lagging the site?


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't think anyone actually used them for their intended purpose, just for sarcastic quips & inappropriate comments. If I wanted to search, I just clicked the Lolcow tag in the titles.

I'll miss them, though. They were always good for a chuckle.
#dietags #tagsr4fags #hellodarknessmyoldfriend #nofunallowed #mccafe


----------



## Pikimon (Jun 21, 2017)

/wrists


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 21, 2017)

But now nobody reading the Furries thread in CW will know that Null and I are OTP.


----------



## Rottytops (Jun 21, 2017)

fag


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 21, 2017)

@Null




To be fair, we are all gonna die anyways.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 21, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I don't think anyone actually used them for their intended purpose, just for sarcastic quips & inappropriate comments.


Some people have even tried using them to derail threads, to no effect.


----------



## John Furrman (Jun 21, 2017)

Tags were really fun. That's too bad


----------



## Positron (Jun 22, 2017)

There goes my specially curated collection of "academia fuckups".


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 22, 2017)

I used them to find horror and freaks, now what will I do?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 23, 2017)

Ruin said:


> I'll miss shitposting tags. "pretentious cunt without a cunt" on the Jake Alley thread always made me laugh.


I'm the one who added that tag. I liked adding tags.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 27, 2017)

RIP "@Kiwi Jeff is dumb lol" tag


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 28, 2017)

RIP tags


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 29, 2017)

Null said:


> "Pedophile" for people like Nick Bate would be an option as well, though with that specific tag I'm reluctant to include it because 1) I don't think anyone would ever want to find threads on just pedophiles, and 2) gaze ye not into the abyss and become like Sammy by calling everyone you don't like or who you think is icky a pedohpile.



3) I will tag every thread you OP with it


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jul 21, 2017)

@Null Please let us make tags again.  It was fun and we are funny for the most part, its like thread graffiti and makes the threads feel livelier


----------



## The I Scream Man (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm gonna post in this thread again...

A tragedy in three parts












Obviously this means we need tags back more than ever


----------



## The Fool (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't mind tags being gone as long as every new thread gets an automatic "die null" tag


----------



## Hui (Aug 29, 2017)

die nol is better


----------

